# hello, problem, need help



## sirfishmaster (Aug 21, 2008)

hi everyone!

nice information on here; i am having an issue with my 3 1/2 YO GSD. when i open my back door to let him out, he darts out as fast as he can....jumps down the stairs and around the deck looking for a squirrel....i am guessing this is instinct to chase them as we have never encouraged this....ITS been ongoing for sometime, and now its getting worse to the point where i am worried he will break his hip or leg from this...and when winter comes...the chances are even greater...here is a couple pictures of my boy..please help 

thank you

DJ


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I have trained my boys to "stop and stay" as the door opens. The door is held for a couple of beats and then they are "released" to exit the house. That will slow them down.


----------



## sirfishmaster (Aug 21, 2008)

ok, well that will not solve the problem of RUNNING off the deck...he already stays and allows us to go out first....but how to stop him from running off the deck?

thanks for the reply though 


DJ


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Handsome dog you have! You could try nailing stair treads on so he can get some traction and put a nonskid carpet at the bottom of the stairs. I don't think chasing the squirrels is something that can be corrected







'Squirrel!!!' is Morgan's command to run around like a nut.

When Morgan was younger, she never used the stairs to get outside - she flew over them. She was about 6 when she started actually walking down the stairs to go out. 

My stairs are inside so they weren't wet but they did have lino on them. When I redid the mudroom, I put carpet treads on the stairs.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

_You could try nailing stair treads on so he can get some traction and put a nonskid carpet at the bottom of the stairs._

That's what we ended up doing for our guys. With them it's not furry little rodents, it's a mad dash to Gunner's favorite outside toy. Riley tries to get to it first and Gunner tries to beat him to it, so it's mayhem. They usually clear the steps altogether, but we put the stair treads on for those times when they actually hit a step or two. 

I'm no expert in training.







Far from it! But the only other thing I can think of is to take him out on a leash and teach him to walk down the steps. Release him once he's at the bottom. That might work, but of course the first time he realizes that he's not being held back, he may just bolt again. 
Good luck!
Beautiful boy, by the way!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I have had issue with that too. I have resorted to hour long door walking lessons,as I call them. When they learn to walk through a door with you in mind then that should take away the interest from darting out and chasing little critters


----------



## sirfishmaster (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks for the compliments..he is actually very obediant other than this issue..i will try some of this, my wife is actually the one worried BUT thats cause she is the one seeing it! 
I KNOW exactly what you mean Gunnersmom, i have a cattle dog mix that wont use the stairs at all...she just runs and jumps off under the railing....for ahwile is was quite funny watching them dart out...and my GSD thinks he is the same size as her and took him ahwile to realize NOT to follow her and to use the stairs....

DJ


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

You could have him sit - stay as you walk out the door. Have him on a leash, and use the command "Leave It" when he sees a squirrel.

How I teach Leave It (if he doesn't know the command)

Take a treat (anything works, cheese or cooked chicken, hotdogs, any treat will do) and toss it on the floor in front of the dog. Have other treats in your other hand. Automatically the dog should go after the treat. Once he does, cover the treat up with your free hand. Say the command "Leave It" and wait for the dog to completely ignore the treat. Once he does, say the command once more, and treat from your hand, not the floor. Repeat until this command is strong. Ideally you would train this without distractions, and work up to them. Good Luck!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008You could have him sit - stay as you walk out the door. Have him on a leash



diddo!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I did basically the same as everyone else. I have beagles along with my GSD. They're actually even worse than GSDs, if you can imagine. So I leash dog. Put dog in a sit/stay. Open door. Make a TON of noise (to warn critters that you're coming out). I do this by hooraying about what a good dog my dog is being in his sit/say, then thumping a bit on the deck as I walk out on the deck before him. 

You ARE walking through doors before your dog, right?

Then we go for a walk around the yard. We work on heels (lots of snacks), sits, downs, etc. THEN the dog is released. By then, all criters have cleared out. The smells are there, but the dog isn't as interested. And, I've already started tossing his frisbee or am playing soccer with him. These are his favorite games. Squirrel? What squirrel? 

After a few months of living in my house, the squirrels figured out that when I opened the door with that woo-hooing voice, that meant crazy dogs were going to follow. They beat it. Now, I can open the door, make some noise, and poof, the yard is empty. Every time. Therefore, my dogs' instinct to rush out the door has been diminished about 80%. 

This way, the times when I need to bring my dog out to potty, he doesn't expect to be able to chase critters any more than the times we end up playing soccer. 

Whenever a new squirrel shows up, I just go through these steps again, and sure enough, he learns too. (I train my new pup the same way as well.) 

Training the squirrels as well as the dog. Who would have thunk?


----------



## sirfishmaster (Aug 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> You ARE walking through doors before your dog, right?
> 
> ...


Absolutly, like i said before other than this he is very well obediant...i can walk him with no leash, and he will not break....IF he sees a squirrel FIRST he will dart but i command "come" and he will turn back around and he is HIGHLY prasied for this no treats just all LOVE and he likes this. I usually will spot them first and have his attention to me and what i want of him.....my wife is at home with him all day and i think this is the easiest way for her to start with him.....thanks 

Doug


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Emma did that ALL the time, until I put a leash on her and walked her down the steps...Mind you if she does see something out there, she will run, but if there isn't anything she nicely walks down the steps like a proper little lady. I only had to walk her down the steps on the leash for about a week, and she realized if she walks she gets to go alone, but any running and jumping means she must be back on the leash.

BTW you have a beautiful GSD!!!


----------

